# sodium



## firetodd5 (Sep 29, 2005)

hey guys,
what is the best way to cut sodium out? I freakin love tuna but isnt the sodium in tuna pretty high? Is there any meat that is inexpensive like tuna that does not have a high sodium count? anything else that would be good? thanks.


----------

